# want to get married



## lahoucine el kaoui (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Everybody.

Sorry if this is a well trodden subject but I am looking for advice on getting married in Indonesia to an Indonesian woman.

so i'm already muslim, but apart from that what on earth else do I need to do, what papers do I need etc? All help greatly appreciated. I also heard a rumour I need to put a hefty deposit in a bank account in case of divorce - is that correct?

thank you.


----------



## Indonesia1984 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi, 

I am a new member. I saw your post. I am an Indonesian. I saw your post. I think you should contact Religion department where your marriage will be held for further information since you have become a Muslim. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-T311 using Expat Forum


----------

